# Hiding Your E-Mail from Spammers?



## MA-Caver (Apr 16, 2008)

I have two e-mail addresses, one on yahoo for websites and other places (except this and several other selected sites) so that any spam gets directed there. My other one is what I call my personal address and in-so-far still gets spam but it's re-directed to a special folder (similar to the one I get on Yahoo). 
Some sites I'm sure you've seen have that weirdly shaped lettering to deter automatic or remote entry into the site, but according to the article there hasn't been one for e-mail entry until now. 


> *Hide your email address from spammers*
> 
> Mon Apr 7, 2008 9:15PM EDT
> http://tech.yahoo.com/blogs/hughes/26347
> ...


Wonder if this really works and would it be suitable for MT?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 16, 2008)

The only way spammers get email addresses from here, is if people make them public. Otherwise they aren't accessible. If you use the "Email  Member" feature, that will display your address to the other person.  Most emails are collected by bots that search them out, usually from peoples websites.  I use a challenge/response system on most of my addresses. Those see zero spam.


----------



## Shicomm (Apr 22, 2008)

Just use gmail and you'll be just fine 
No worries about spam anymore!


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 22, 2008)

Shicomm said:


> Just use gmail and you'll be just fine
> No worries about spam anymore!


I HAVE gmail and I still get the crap. Oh sure they have the no more spam button, but I still get it.


----------



## newGuy12 (Apr 22, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> I have two e-mail addresses, one on yahoo for websites and other places (except this and several other selected sites) so that any spam gets directed there. My other one is what I call my personal address and in-so-far still gets spam but it's re-directed to a special folder (similar to the one I get on Yahoo).


This is what I do.  And, I use gmail for my "real" email address.  Its remarkably clean of spam.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 22, 2008)

I use a combination of white listing (meaning my certified good people get through ok) and a challenge/response system. On the addresses that I do this with, my spam levels are minimal.  I'd say 99.5% clean.


----------



## Jack Meower (Apr 22, 2008)

Shicomm said:


> Just use gmail and you'll be just fine
> No worries about spam anymore!



I use Hotmail, Yahoo, Gmail, work, etc... all for different uses.  The Gmail account is only used for 'important' things and people I generally know, yet I still get spam in my inbox there.  Granted, most of the spam goes to my bulk folder, but I still get some.


----------



## Dao (Dec 21, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> I HAVE gmail and I still get the crap. Oh sure they have the no more spam button, but I still get it.




Just report the email as spam and eventually google will treat it as spam if enough people report as spam.


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 21, 2008)

Exactly. 

I have never encountered a more accurate spam filter than GMail provides - I can't recall the last time I had to read about 'opportunities' to expand my education (or anything else ) or various personal 'performance' solutions :lol:.

The most common cause of email in-box intrusion is your addy being in someone elses unsecured 'list'.  It's hard to avoid that when so many are ignorant of simple on-line security procedures.


----------



## Shicomm (Dec 29, 2008)

I find the gmail spam filter to be so good that i've stopped using a local mail client and now fetch all my mail tru gmail.

On a very rare occasion indeed a spam message seeps trough the filters but just 'reporting' it as spam seems to do the job just fine.

All my "i'm having this issue with outlook" customers get a conversion to gmail and i've had 0 complaints or returns !


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 29, 2008)

Supporting Outlook is a headache.  Things so clunky it ***** its own settings regularly it seems.


----------

